# Wal Mart Downsizing and Closing Stores?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Predominately in the South, Ummmm interesting after opening up 2 in every mid size town.

Walmart closing 154 US locations - KLTV.com - Tyler, Longview, Jacksonville |ETX News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe the Walmart is getting ready for Trump to put some huge ass tariffs on Chicom crap?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

The Walmart back home has turned into a trash heap. Peace and hairgrease wally world!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Good, they have absolutely the worst customer service and plain rude employees. 

I don't go there often but when I do I try not to interact with the employees.

They're the next thing to dealing with a government agency.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Maybe the Walmart is getting ready for Trump to put some huge ass tariffs on Chicom crap?


Buck Bored is the name, Chinese crap is the game! If any of you all are looking to buy some Chinese crap just let me know. I have a whole warehouse full of it! A substandard hotplate, I have 3 cases of them. Salt and pepper shakers shaped like Elvis, I have a gross of 'em. Baby food fortified with concentrated high vitamin mercury, I have 6 pallets of it! Let me know your feed and I'll fill your need!

Buck Bored

1-800-CHI-CRAP


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Wal mart is a business, a very large business.
The stores that do not meet sale expectations should be closed.
It is a business decision, they have shareholders to answer to, just like many others do.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another reason I think, is because of their new market stores. I see them popping up around town. One is even being built in my hometown.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Rude, you bet. I asked a guy loading shelves where a product in the aisle was, he looked at me turned around and walked away.

Another time I had to pick up some med's for a friend just out of surgery, had never went to that counter prior to.

After waiting for the for or five in front of me to be waited on, I got to the counter.

The woman pharmacist who was at the counter asked what I needed, I told her, she asked if I was stupid or something, being in the wrong line.

I apologized, for being ignorant, told me there was a sign I should have read, if I could read.

She continued the tirade until I asked her to show me the sign, there was none.

She started up again until I told her what she could do to herself. She was a Russian or Ukrainian immigrant.

I went to management and wasted my time bitching.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Didn't they voluntarily decide to pay a "living wage" to keep big government at bay or some sort of wage/benefit concession? How is that working.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Did all or any of the stores that drew suspicion during the Jade Helm exercise period last year re open? I never tracked them or their supposed plumbing issues.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> Another reason I think, is because of their new market stores. I see them popping up around town. One is even being built in my hometown.


The neighborhood markets are an attempt to compete with Dollar General and smaller grocery stores.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> The neighborhood markets are an attempt to compete with Dollar General and smaller grocery stores.


I've heard they're not too bad. I haven't been to one, I go to HEB as much as possible. Only go to wal mart if HEB is closed.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I almost went to jail one night in a Walmart. Wife and I go in to pick up a few things for a camping trip. So we stop by the ammo case and they have a one box per customer limit. I ask for one box of .45 acp (100 round Winchester white box) and she hands it over. I pay then get my receipt. 
My wife then asks for a box. The lady then asks if we are married. I say it's none of your business, she asked for a box of ammo. The lady then says she's not selling the box of ammo to my wife because there is a one box limit per customer. 

I then say well we are both customers.....and I bought a box and she wants a box. She refuses. 

I ask for a manager. She says the manager isn't going to sell it to her either. I then tell her to get the F'n manager over here. 

The manager shows up and asks what the problem is. I start to tell the deal and the lady employee starts talking over me. 

I tell the manager to tell her to shut the F up. He tells her to leave. I explain that the sign says one box per customer not one box per household. 

I tell him I did not make the store policy and that it's none of walmarts business if we are married or not. 

He agreed and made the sale. 

About that time two guys walk up that work at the store and stand behind the manager like they are the muscle ??

I ask WTF are they doing ? I look at the manager and tell him he's going to need more than those two fat A guys to handle me if things get out of hand. A guy standing there chimed in and said that he heard the whole thing and has my back even if I didn't need it. 

That's just one incident, there's been 3 or 4.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Our local store was one of the stores closed for "plumbing problems'.
Reopened before Christmas, new roof, AC repairs, and no plumbing permit drawn.
Glad it reopened and I got a real good idea why it closed.
None of them had a thing to do with Jade Helm.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Several years ago a new WallyWorld 24 hour superstore was built about 5 miles from an existing store. I'll bet the old store is on the closing list.
The superstore was nice for a while, now the local drug dealers make sales in the parking lot.
I haven't been there in a couple years, it is a 45 minute trip - one way.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The Walmart in Ionia Michigan is clean well kept and the workers their are as friendly and helpful as persons of store help caliber can be. They have the best prices on ammo dog food and certain other items bar none. Then we go to Meijer for groceries.


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

Our local Walmart in Rutland, VT is not one I frequent much. The parking lot is known for drug dealing and stabbings. Years ago my wife worked across the street and had to walk through the parking lot after dark. Not a great situation. I have found other stores to shop. I have enough sources for inexpensive ammo to warrant a trip to Wally wold.


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

WALMART SUCKS . Funneling all American Dollars straight to CHINA and we wonder where all our money went LOL if people spent their money in the U.S. on American made items maybe our money will still be in the United States, we cant get it back if we send it to China !!!! Its pretty simple

Im glad the Chinese funnel is finally closing down


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I've always saw Wally World as low brow low income low quality. They got a little better and I do shop there - I mean for specifics. Cambels soup is the same everywhere but to get it for 50 cents a can is hard to pass. They don't sell firearms here but they do sell ammo. Not in my town anyway. But I can load up on canned goods rice and other things. But they are not the end all be all. They are reliant on the mass imports from a failing economy. It's not going to last.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Its not really downsizing, it is just moving things around.


> More than 95 percent of the closed U.S. stores are within 10 miles of another Wal-Mart store. When possible, it will transfer store associates to nearby locations.


Walmart is also due to be opening like "65 Superstores" Feb 1st.

It is shutting down low profit locations and opening up new markets. Not really downsizing. Since employees are being offered reassignment.

You know whipe out the competition then get them from a larger footprint.

It is however hitting latin america with job losses, likely spurred in part in retalitation for the PEURTO RICO tax hikes.

Its closing non profitable locations.

In reality this downsizing is notable but not that big at less than half a percent of their work force.

What is scary is that like 1 in 200 people in America work for Walmart (largest private employer in the US).

in reality 10,000 jobs while the entire population of like the municpality I live in bigger than some US states, is really not that many people. There are more people in Harney County. ok there arn't but once the new superstores open up the losses will probably be like total less than the population of harney county.

There are tons and tons and tons of walmarts these closures are just a blip. 10000 out of 2 million employees globally really ain't a massive downsizing.

Walmart in the US is relatively cheap no complaints. I enjoyed a few things I got there. You can get good deals.

Bear in mind I have probably bought most of my stuff on ebay and amazon as I figure if it isn't urgent then I can wait till it shows up in the mail. I am not much of a consumer anyway though.

No walmarts up north, nor will there be with a population of 500 people. Associates of my family (family and close family people) manage rival stores at the corporate level (longtime retail managers), and I have to say I think some stuff walmart is good for but other stuff the dollar type stores are cheaper to get stuff at. Its all what you are shopping for. In Latin America though walmart isn't always the cheapest, i've found amazon to be a better option in latin america as the markups by walmart can be more than 30% compared to amazon. It is all about waiting though.

Walmart has been very good to America though.

I personally like walmart most for cocopuffs, which you just can't get in Canada, and the closest thing in latin america is chococrispies.

Meanwhile in Europe its like nestle rabit droppings, can't remember their names but I don't know what they were thinking when they made the mascott a rabit and made chocolate ball cereal.

None the less Walmart will thrive and survive. It is the major retaillor, and has a dominant market position. With a strong us dollar and a deteriating chinese dollar (held down for economic reasons) walmart should continue to do well.

This is just likely a cost savings method. Most businesses wouldn't continue to operate at loss for no good reason.

Walmart has reduced prices for people, they were the ebay before ebay and and the amazon before amazon.

Still not all people like to wait a couple days to a month to get stuff in the mail. Walmart at times does compete though in pricing, normally it is a 1-5% markup which often offsets any shiping costs, or risk factor ordering online.

Specialty stores and brick and mortor almost always cost more, they have to earn a living, cause they don't have the volume.

Up north you don't have much of a choice as there arn't to many choices. with any type of superstore type retailer it would be very useful - what we have is the

Northwest Company. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_West_Company Its better than nothing. Prices are a little higher but you'd be taking a 6 hour trip to the nearest walmart and that takes some gas.

AND without a bridge to get to it no more (joke) it is like a 2 day drive drive one there one back to Sault St. Marie's walmart.

The US is still massively more saturated than northern ontario in walmarts. Hell the north don't have no Tim Hortons that far up north either. No McDonalds. the closest subway is like 60 to 100 miles away.

its a useful retailer. Retailers are good to have. It means local supplies if needed.

You know who else is downsizing the Department of Defence. Know who probably isn't the People's Liberation Army (DOD and PLA are the only global employers who employ more people than walmart)

http://www.defense.gov/News/News-Releases/News-Release-View/Article/612774

Nah I am wrong on the PLA too it seems



> . 3 September 2015, paramount leader Xi Jinping announced that he would reduce the country's military personnel by 300,000


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/People's_Liberation_Army

What about McDonalds not them too???

You can't even superglue 4 year olds these days to keep them engaged at these places. http://www.eater.com/2015/8/12/9145333/mcdonalds-downsizing-59-stores

Worth quoting


> McDonald's continues down path of financial struggle and there is no McSalvation in sight


So who is doing well, the little guys?

Unemployment seems managed
http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/unemployment-rate

Not just voodoo it looks prosperous

http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/employed-persons

You know I'd actually say this stuff is rosey without locking in the birth rate
on the 5 year forecast it looks like Obama has put people to work.

Since 2010 there appears to have only been one story for employment.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Well Duh they can't compete with all the convience stores that now take food stamps and maybe everyone else is sick of there chicom crap


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

so how exactly do foodstamps work, they don't exist in Canada.

Are they like food ration tickets?

just a FYI healthy people cost less due to reduced medical costs.

a hospital bed for one day probably costs more than a month of groceries.

How much do foodstamps actually cost though, if food would just be dumped anyway, the food is being grown in surplus anyway isn't it?

Just looking at SNAP and it seems you need to be employed to get food stamps. How can you be hating on _working people_ who can't afford to buy food????

really??

Dude you are twisted. Maybe I misread your intent though.

Are farmer's not making money, do you have an issue with subsidizing peoples food costs if they are low income for their family size?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

No I have a problem with subsidizing lazy ass phqs


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

There are at least 9 Walmarts (I looked it up) within 10 miles of my house. At least 7 are Super Walmarts. 5 of which are within 6 miles of my house. 
Yeah. I'd say a couple can go.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

They are closing all three Sam's clubs in my area. One that they recently opened after completely demolishing an existing building and rebuilding a brand new state of the art building less that 2 years ago.



A Watchman said:


> Predominately in the South, Ummmm interesting after opening up 2 in every mid size town.
> 
> Walmart closing 154 US locations - KLTV.com - Tyler, Longview, Jacksonville |ETX News


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Costco just opened here and it's kicking SAMs clubs in the nuts.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Looks like most of the closures are the neighborhood markets. Guess that little project failed. No big deal.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

its pretty much all about the money
they closed 2 in western NY about I think 30 miles apart and open a new one up only 5 miles from one was and 25 miles from the other one that was not doing well
but this song pretty much speaks for it self


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In case you are wondering about the locations being closed:

Walmart Continues Sharpened Focus on Portfolio Management


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My last incident at Walmart was over deli meat. 

I walk up to the deli and the lady looks at me, doesn't say a word and continues what she was doing. A minute or so later she doesn't turn around but asks if she can help me. 

I say yes I would like some sliced turkey breast. She asks what kind and I ask what kind do you have ?

She responds with just smoked turkey. I say well if that's all you have, that's what I want. 

I tell her I want it sliced about 1/8" thick, I'm not picky. 

She points at a chart and tell me I have to pick a number that shows how thick to cut it. 

I pick the number that shows it about 1/8" thick.

She cuts for a second and then turns around from 20' away and asks " is this good enough"

It's important to hear the tone and the expressions on this lady's face. Totally bad attitude. 

I had enough by this time and told her to shove the turkey up her anus. 

I walked to customer service and cussed them out. 

She was intentionally making it difficult, had a rotten attitude and acted like I had no choice but to shop there. 

I went 5 minutes up the street to Winn Dixie and had a pleasant shopping experience.


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Its not really downsizing, it is just moving things around.
> 
> Walmart is also due to be opening like "65 Superstores" Feb 1st.
> 
> ...


Most of what you said is accurate except i dont agree with wal mart being good for america ! When they build a super center that puts the local small business under then they turn the super funnel on like a vacuum cleaner sending all our dollars to CHINA not sure how thats good for locals ? And as far as employment LOL why dont you try working there


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Love the piggly wiggly


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

*For those newbies here, I will interpret Will Speak for you and identify fact from fiction:

*



Will2 said:


> Its not really downsizing, it is just moving things around. * Same thing, playing word games here*
> 
> Walmart is also due to be opening like "65 Superstores" Feb 1st. *Source and location*
> 
> ...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Bravo Watchman!!!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> *For those newbies here, I will interpret Will Speak for you and identify fact from fiction:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

First off read this

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-wa...e-with-challenge-of-made-in-usa-labels-2015-7



jerry49 said:


> Most of what you said is accurate except i dont agree with wal mart being good for america ! When they build a super center that puts the local small business under then they turn the super funnel on like a vacuum cleaner sending all our dollars to CHINA not sure how thats good for locals ? And as far as employment LOL why dont you try working there


Well I disagree with your opinion. Walmart ain't a monopoly, it is a shopping choice. American consumers, and others, chose walmart over those local buisnesses, that is the consumers choice. Why hate the business offering a lawful service and Americans choosing to pay them for those services. To me that is an ideal. Choice. Americans chose low price over local enterprise. Also walmart supports local people too, probably as much as local businesses do. They employ people, they lower peoples cost of living, and they provide people the goods they want and need?

People have the choice from who they buy from. I don't see how you can hate on a business for providing a service people wanted. It is just bizarre.

Not all Walmarts products are from China. Also there is no telling where your local businesses are sourcing their product, a lot of stores other than walmart sell Chinese made goods. If you don't want to buy chinese goods don't.

Frankly in Canada it is worse, we have Ameriacn and Chinese goods flooding the markets there, it is actually hard to find Canadian made goods. Really though you can still buy it as long as it is made. You have the choice to buy what you want. You don't want to buy chinese don't buy chinese, however many Americans choose to buy from Walmart whether chinese or not, it is about the products. Often it is still American companies that are designing the products, they just have china make it which in turn is suffering massive pollution issues.

Although I do buy a lot of American goods, or products from American retailers, for me it is about the product, the price, etc.. I think many people also want to buy what they are looking for at the lowest cost possible, they don't care who is getting rich off of it. It is about how much money they loose to get it, not how much money other people get.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Its not really downsizing, it is just moving things around. * Same thing, playing word games here*
> 
> Walmart is also due to be opening like "65 Superstores" Feb 1st. *Source and location*


 Feb 1st, the internet.

Sorry that was 150 stores opening not 65

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/15/wal-mart-to-close-269-stores-as-it-retools-fleet.html



> It is shutting down low profit locations and opening up new markets. Not really downsizing. Since employees are being offered reassignment. *Only a very small portion will be offered jobs, as they are not understaffed that much elswhere ..... mostly mid management positions.*


better to keep the good ones than the bad ones. but lets just wait to see who gets the jobs before we prejudge. You don't work at walmart do you watchman? With all this chicom hate you'd sort of expecting people to be singing in the streets praising the victory over the great satan in all this.



> You know *whipe out *the competition then get them from a larger footprint. *Will stays whipped out.*
> 
> It is however hitting latin america with job losses, likely spurred in part in retalitation for the PEURTO RICO tax hikes. *Rumor is .... Will is on the run, in Latin America as we speak. Wanted as an escapee from his mandated dorm room.*


No such thing I am mandated homelessness and nothing else.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=whipe


> Its closing non profitable locations. *This takes some real insight to come to this conclusion.*
> 
> In reality this downsizing is notable but not that big at less than half a percent of their work force. *Now Will realizes his moving around only comment as a mis-step, and reverts back to "downsizing.*


Well you know cause you can't have a boy and girl, oh no hold on you can, but you don't want to accept that do you?

It is reorganizing. We are talking 10k people being offered reassignment or a 6 week pay option.



> What is scary is that like* 1 in 200 people in America work for Walmart *(largest private employer in the US). *Will's battery in his calculator obviously is dead*
> 
> in reality 10,000 jobs while the entire population of like the municpality I live in bigger than some US states, is really not that many people. There are more people in Harney County. ok there arn't but once the new superstores open up the losses will probably be like total less than the population of harney county. *Okay ....this one is over my head and language skills.*
> 
> There are tons and tons and tons of walmarts these closures are just a blip. 10000 out of 2 million employees globally really ain't a massive downsizing. *Back to the battery in Will's calculator being dead, as he attempts to weigh each Wal Mart in US lbs.*


I don't use calculators on financial figures, its all voodoo anyway. You need to feel these things out.



> Walmart in the US is relatively cheap no complaints. I enjoyed a few things I got there. You can get good deals. *See Will's next comment below.*
> 
> Bear in mind I have probably bought most of my stuff on ebay and amazon as I figure if it isn't urgent then I can wait till it shows up in the mail. I am not much of a consumer anyway though. *We all know Will does not contribute to trade and admittingly is not a consumer ....... anywhere.*


Not true. I buy stuff but I'm not telling. Like I want to add to the cataloging of my purchases.



> No walmarts up north, nor will there be with a population of 500 people. Associates of my family (family and close family people) manage rival stores at the corporate level (longtime retail managers), and I have to say I think some stuff walmart is good for but other stuff the dollar type stores are cheaper to get stuff at. Its all what you are shopping for. In Latin America though walmart isn't always the cheapest, i've found amazon to be a better option in latin america as the markups by walmart can be more than 30% compared to amazon. It is all about waiting though. *Will believes that Wal Mart will not open stores in areas with a population of 500 people. Again, a brilliant deduction.*
> 
> Walmart has been very good to America though. *Says Will, who rarely goes there.*


 YES but I rarely shop in physical stores so Walmart actually has a healthy share of that.



> I personally like walmart most for cocopuffs, which you just can't get in Canada, and the closest thing in latin america is chococrispies. *Warning to all.... Do not sprinkle your cocopuffs with illegal powders. The high alters your ability to think clear.*


No worries I don't do drugs, and keep my sugar intake down, I havn't shopped at a US based walmart since before my last travel ban.



> Meanwhile in Europe its like nestle rabit droppings, can't remember their names but I don't know what they were thinking when they made the mascott a rabit and made chocolate ball cereal. *See the sprinkling your cocopuff comment above*
> 
> None the less Walmart will thrive and survive. It is the major retaillor, and has a dominant market position. With a strong us dollar and a deteriating chinese dollar (held down for economic reasons) walmart should continue to do well. *Ok, he had to go ahead and brink the Chinese in on it to....surprised?*
> 
> ...


That just reads as crazy on your part.



> Specialty stores and brick and mortor almost always cost more, they have to earn a living, cause they don't have the volume. *When your batteries fail....just throw it on the wall and see if it sticks.*
> 
> Up north you don't have much of a choice as there arn't to many choices. with any type of superstore type retailer it would be very useful - what we have is the
> Northwest Company. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_West_Company Its better than nothing. Prices are a little higher but you'd be taking a 6 hour trip to the nearest walmart and that takes some gas. *Yep, you have to leave your dorm room to really go shopping.... and buy gas. That's good to know.*
> ...


I actually will be in town at some point but if there is no bridge I need to fly or take a very complex land route, sad fact.



> The US is still massively more saturated than northern ontario in walmarts. Hell the north don't have no Tim Hortons that far up north either. No McDonalds. the closest subway is like 60 to 100 miles away. *That gives you some insight as to the location of Will's mandated "dorm room"*
> 
> its a useful retailer. Retailers are good to have. It means local supplies if needed. *This is important ....remember for trade, retailers are important. Duh....*
> 
> ...


I am actually a Sunday, Apple Pie person, I never like the apple pies though, don't know why I even get them should just stick to the Sundays with nuts.



> You can't even superglue 4 year olds these days to keep them engaged at these places. *Warning .... Do not let Will near your kids.*
> 
> So who is doing well, the little guys? *The one percenters Will.... try to stay focused on your love for politics*
> 
> ...


The cocopuffs are an awsome cereal no idea how people can eat nesquik. What you don't like my favorite cereal? Its not like I commonly eat breakfast cereals other than oatmeal anyway. You are just latching.



> *
> Any questions? Just sleep on it then ....and forget about it.*


How about you stick to the topic instead of fueling your delusional fantasies of my life. Please don't feed your madness further. You realize you are hyper fixating on grammar and creating delusional scenarios. That isn't healthy just stop.

As for my math, no I wasn't using a calculator I was doing something called "approximating". Approximating is a legitimate math function used by people who are not writing reports. You know people don't need to use statistics programs to have a discussion on the web. Sorry if I don't meet your superanally retentive needs. Did you want to pay me to write in report format, $40 an hour, otherwise sorry.

Also this focus on walmart is really secondary, a lot of places are consolidating, with lower gas prices people can drive further.

http://www.berkshireeagle.com/local/ci_29391649/wal-mart-jcpenney-sears-all-announce-closings-around

You are very close to being put into the crazy netstalker catagory of posters.

Its pretty clear it was just oversaturation to close out competition and they are retreating from that strategy.


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

Will2 said:


> First off read this
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/r-wa...e-with-challenge-of-made-in-usa-labels-2015-7
> 
> ...


100% of that store is not " local " products and 90% of that store is made overseas . Wal mart is also the largest employer of minimum wage workers all facts ! Another fact is the owner of your local walmart does not live in town so no matter how much u like that cheap store american dollars are leaving the united states and the owners of wal mart dont spend money in your town its simple math  money goes in and very little comes back out . I suggest you take another look at Economy , money supposed to circulate in our town and country

Local small businesses dont normally have overseas buying power and it takes alot of little businesses to make up a wal mart super center which means higher wages better customer service alaska has many times over the years skip the recession because they have many small businesses as far as the news article The reason they're changing things is everything I just said so maybe we might see a turn around from the damage they've already done


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

http://www.infowars.com/walmart-killing-the-heart-of-america/

http://www.apwu.org/news/deptdiv-news-article/walmart-destroying-america

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...about-wal-mart-that-will-absolutely-shock-you

I understand free enterprise but let's keep the money in our country !


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

jerry49 said:


> 100% of that store is not " local " products and 90% of that store is made overseas. Wal-mart is also the largest employer of minimum wage workers all facts! Another fact is the owner of your local Walmart does not live in town so no matter how much u like that cheap store American dollars are leaving the united states and the owners of wal mart don't spend money in your town its simple math  money goes in and very little comes back out. I suggest you take another look at Economy, money supposed to circulate in our town and country
> 
> Local small businesses don't normally have overseas buying power and it takes a lot of little businesses to make up a Walmart super center which means higher wages better customer service Alaska has many times over the years skip the recession because they have many small businesses as far as the news article The reason they're changing things is everything I just said so maybe we might see a turn around from the damage they've already done


Poor people can't afford local specialty stores. If it isn't Walmart it is some other big box store There are a bunch of them. It is how people shop in the modern era. As for the owner of your local specialty stores, who is to say they live in town or don't spend their cash on expensive luxury items made overseas, such as sports cars and BMWs. You think they are all buying American?

The fact is that lower costs mean saving local people more money meaning they have more to spend. If local sellers offer so much more local choices then why don't people shop there. You know why, local sellers are buying that exact same stuff. The problem was Americans not competing. That is changing now with the cost of business realigning.

Walmart also pays over 20% the minimum wage. I'm thinking those local businesses probably paid people minimum wage or employed their family members. I am sure they were as concerned about making money too.

It was the consumers choice.

The Walmart you are letting on is not the Walmart of 2016 the market has changed.

Are big box stores going to evaporate, don't bet your life on it. Is any big box store different than Walmart, not really. They are all about making a profit and keeping costs down.

A lot of your arguments aren't as applicable today as they were 5 years ago.

In reality, your local town doesn't produce enough variety to fill a big box store, and retailers big or small will be bringing in product from around the world.

Some people don't want to hop from store to store and are fine with just going to one location to save their time and money.

If you think that people want local then they would buy it, nothing is stoping people from starting local businesses. The fact is the majority people don't want that they want low cost goods.


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

How did people buy things before walmart ? How was the economy back then ?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

tango said:


> Wal mart is a business, a very large business.
> The stores that do not meet sale expectations should be closed.
> It is a business decision, they have shareholders to answer to, just like many others do.


that's exactly it - think about yourself - some of these stores have been around since the 1960-70s - NOW located in the trashiest area of town - catering to the food stamp crowd and shagging one shoplifter after the next - nothing but fat & gristle bringing down the cut of meat ..... chase after the $$$$$ that moved out to the suburbs - less overhead for the profit ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman is the best.



A Watchman said:


> *For those newbies here, I will interpret Will Speak for you and identify fact from fiction:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

jerry49 said:


> How did people buy things before walmart ? How was the economy back then ?


You'd buy quality products from local stores. Then the big box stores moved in, selling junk for cheaper prices, and selling a wider variety of stuff. In my hometown we had a few local businesses that shut down because Wal Mart and Lowes moved into town. You could buy literally whatever you could ever need at the local stores. It was top shelf stuff that did cost a little more, but it was worth it. It's hard to find individual parts at Lowes, they want to sell you a kit full of junk. And the employees usually have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> *For those newbies here, I will interpret Will Speak for you and identify fact from fiction:
> 
> *


When the hell did you learn Will speak and why for gods sake?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> When the hell did you learn Will speak and why for gods sake?


Know the type.....very well, used to employ many dozens of them.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

BuckB said:


> Buck Bored is the name, Chinese crap is the game! If any of you all are looking to buy some Chinese crap just let me know. I have a whole warehouse full of it!


Wow... Just WOW, I guess I've been the lucky one in buying Chinese Crap, do you remember the Japanese crap of the 50's, I do, yes I am that old... you could buy an RCA or GE transistor radio for $10.00 or you could buy a "Candle" radio for $5.00, which would you buy. I just bought a full set of Craftsman wrenches "china", I bought an extra 9/16th Crescent from ACE "china" Get over it, either compete or?

Rancher


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> A Watchman is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> You are very close to being put into the crazy netstalker catagory of posters.


This made me smile! Will2, you're the best!


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

Will2 must be from china


----------



## jerry49 (Sep 11, 2015)

Wal mart seems like a saving grace to people that cant afford the good stuff so they love it . Supporting China and low wages is not what im about

Once again if we send money out of state , out of country how is that same dollar still circulating to us ? Maybe if we fix the whole in our bucket we would be happy to spend more locally


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Will2 said:


> You are very close to being put into the crazy netstalker catagory of posters.


What do I need to get my post count to before I can be put on the "crazy netstalker category of posters"?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jerry49 said:


> Will2 must be from china


Or the Land of Misfit Toys?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it's all because they grew too big for their budget and expanded to fast to try and make more $$$ now they have to down size cause the economy tanked and will do it again and again and again cause we the people are STUPID sometimes


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Its a business for profit and that's the cost of raising entry level wages for the minimally skilled from 8 bucks and hour to 9 bucks plus to the consumer and the newly soon to be unemployed employees that thought this was a fantastic idea. Enjoy!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Our city,county and state sales tax totals to 10%. These idiots don't realize that we are 30 miles from Mississippi and 60 miles from Florida and we have the Internet on our phones. 

Every chance I get I buy elsewhere besides my city. In a few years I'm moving to Florida for good and never looking back. 

The idiots that run the city raised sales tax by 1% to make up for the deficit in the city's budget. A portion of that 1% was to be for an emergency fund. The next day after it passed a city council went on TV local news and wanted to give city employees bonus checks out of the emergency fund. 

All he was doing is trying to buy votes. F that monkey.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Rest easy all, Will has been located and all is well including his health. He appears to be drug free and on a low sugar diet. My sources have talked to him and quote him as follows. Read and see/decide for yourself:

I am *mandated homelessness and nothing else*.

No worries I don't do drugs, and *keep my sugar intake down*......... am actually a Sunday, Apple Pie person, *I never like the apple pies though*, don't know why I even get them *should just stick to the Sundays with nuts. *.

*I don't use calculators on financial figures, its all voodoo anyway. You need to feel these things out...........As for my math, no I wasn't using a calculator I was doing something called "approximating". Approximating is a legitimate math function used by people who are not writing reports. You know people don't need to use statistics programs to have a discussion on the web *.

Will2 January 17, 2016


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Rest easy all, Will has been located and all is well including his health. He appears to be drug free and on a low sugar diet. My sources have talked to him and quote him as follows. Read and see/decide for yourself:
> 
> I am *mandated homelessness and nothing else*.
> 
> ...


Arklatex and I had a bet whether or not Will was a "Sunday Apple Pie Person..who...actually never liked the pies". From Will's own words, I have no idea... but I do know he sticks to Sundays with nuts. What he does Monday-Saturday, I have no clue.


----------

